# Cheap Router Bit Sets?



## beginnerwoodworker (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a no name brand name router bits, they are white in color in a red case. I dont use have of of the bits maybe only three or four so is wise to keep the set?


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

What do you intend to do with the set if you don't keep it?

I would keep the set, there might come a time when the other bits become useful.

The bits of current favor will wear, they can then be replaced with upgrade.


----------



## beginnerwoodworker (Nov 19, 2011)

Was going to give it away, and router bits when needed. But the router bits are decent.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Charles, does your set look similar to this? The labels often peel off. Hickory brand bits are decent quality. Give it time, as you progress with routing you will find uses for those other bits.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

beginnerwoodworker said:


> I have a no name brand name router bits, they are white in color in a red case. I dont use have of of the bits maybe only three or four so is wise to keep the set?


Does the box say Hickory Woodworking? I think you could get them at Home Depot at one time.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...ools&hvadid=3576723591&ref=pd_sl_33dk2hm4nl_b


----------



## beginnerwoodworker (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes they are Hickory Woodworking router bits!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The set I loaded the poor quality photo of is a set of round over bits that Rockler had a special purchase on for $10.


----------

